# Viewliner II Status. Just the Facts.



## Steve4031 (Oct 17, 2017)

I created a list of the viewliner diners. I thought it would be helpful to have a separate thread just listing the cars and noting which are in service. I put the words in service by the cars I believe are in service. Please provide corrections and updates In this thread only. There is another thread that is being used for speculation and discussion.

I hope this is taken as a step to help. Moderators, if you see fit you can pin this thread too.

8400 Indianapolis in service (restored Vierwliner I)
68000 Albany
68001 Annapolis, in service
68002 Atlanta, in service
68003 Augusta, in service
68004 Baton Rouge, in service
68005 Boston, in service
68006 Charleston, in service
68007 Columbia, in service
68008 Columbus, in service
68009 Concord
68010 Dover
68011 Frankfort
68012 Harrisburg, in service
68013 Hartford, in service
68014 Jackson, in service
68015 Lansing, in service
68016 Madison, in service
68017 Montgomery, in service
68018 Montpelier, in service
68019 Nashville, in service
68020 Providence
68021 Raleigh, in service
68022 Richmond
68023 Springfield
68024 Tallahassee, in service

_MODERATOR NOTE: The title of this thread has been changed to "Viewliner II Status. Just the Facts." Updates will be made by KnightRail, who will update the status on all 4 types of Viewliner II car types._

Thank you Steve for getting this started and thank you KnightRail for your updates.


Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## jis (Oct 17, 2017)

In case you lose track, you can always bring this list upto date by taking a peak at Dave Warner's ABTN page on OTOL:

http://on-track-on-line.com/amtkrinf-amtrakbythenumbers.shtml

Look at the Viewliner section of the tables, and you can see the gory details about manufacture release and acceptance in service dates for each car. Unfortunately, no actual entry in service date, which is typically a while after acceptance.

Dave diligently updates it at least once a month, and sometimes more often with all these gory details.


----------



## KnightRail (Nov 3, 2017)

1st Revenue Runs:

68000 Albany:

68001 Annapolis: 98(05DEC2016)

68002 Atlanta: 98(28MAY2017)

68003 Augusta: 98(21MAY2017)

68004 Baton Rouge: 98(13JUL2017)

68005 Boston: 98(10JUL2017)

68006 Charleston: 97(06OCT2017)

68007 Columbia: 98(29SEP2017)

68008 Columbus: 98(17OCT2017)

68009 Concord: 98(10SEP2018)

68010 Dover:

68011 Frankfort:

68012 Harrisburg: 98(30NOV2017)

68013 Hartford: 98(22NOV2017)

68014 Jackson: 98(11JAN2018)

68015 Lansing: 98(26JAN2018)

68016 Madison: 98(17FEB2018)

68017 Montgomery: 98(03MAR2018)

68018 Montpelier: 97(25APR2018)

68019 Nashville: 98(10APR2018)

68020 Providence: 448(01JUN2018)

68021 Raleigh: 448(03JUN2018)

68022 Richmond: 449(12AUG2018)

68023 Springfield: 98(04SEP2018)

68024 Tallahassee: 98(05SEP2018)

69002


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 23, 2017)

Now that 97 is out of the yard, we've hit a landmark. All eastern trains normally equipped with diners operating on the calendar day of 11/23 were equipped with Viewliner dining cars.

Here is our 11/23 scorecard:

68000 Albany: CAF
68001 Annapolis: 19(23)
68002 Atlanta: 98(23)
68003 Augusta: 97(22)
68004 Baton Rouge: 20(23)
68005 Boston: Shopped
68006 Charleston: 97(23)
68007 Columbia: 19(22)
68008 Columbus: Protect NYP
68012 Harrisburg: Protect HIA
68013 Hartford: NYP off 98(22)

Crescent sets:
19(22) 68007 Columbia

19(23) 68001 Annapolis

20(22) 8400 Indianapolis
20(23) 68004 Baton Rouge

Silver Meteor sets:
97(22) 68003 Augusta
97(23) 68006 Charleston
98(22) 68013 Hartford
98(23) 68002 Atlanta

I suppose the next landmark will be the day when the 8400 isn't in the mix which should occur mid Dec.


----------



## KnightRail (Jan 6, 2020)

VII Scorecard

Bags:
61000-61042: In service
61043: Beech Grove(wreck damage)
61044-61069: In service

Sleepers:
62500: CAF
62501: CAF
62502: Hialeah
62503: Hialeah
62504: Hialeah
62505: Hialeah
62506: CAF
62507: CAF
62508: CAF
62509: CAF
62510: CAF
62511: CAF
62512: CAF
62513: CAF
62514: CAF
62515: CAF
62516: CAF
62517: CAF
62518: CAF
62519: CAF
62520: CAF
62521: CAF
62522: CAF
62523: CAF
62524: CAF

Diners:
68000 Albany: 48(06JAN)
68001 Annapolis: 97(06JAN)
68002 Atlanta: 97(05JAN)
68003 Augusta: Washington(Concept prototyping)
68004 Baton Rouge: Hialeah
68005 Boston: 20(05JAN)
68006 Charleston: Hialeah
68007 Columbia: Hialeah
68008 Columbus: Bear, DE(“Market” concept prototype)
68009 Concord: 98(06JAN)
68010 Dover: 49(06JAN)
68011 Frankfort: 19(05JAN)
68012 Harrisburg: 97(04JAN)
68013 Hartford: 98(04JAN)
68014 Jackson: Chicago
68015 Lansing: 98(27DEC)
68016 Madison: 97(22DEC)
68017 Montgomery: 48(05JAN)
68018 Montpelier: NOL-BMT PTC Testing 53-43390-68018-72(05JAN)
68019 Nashville: 98(24DEC)
68020 Providence: 20(06JAN)
68021 Raleigh: 98(05JAN)
68022 Richmond: 48(03JAN)
68023 Springfield: 19(06JAN)
68024 Tallahassee: 91(03JAN-D/H)

Dorms:
69000: CAF
69001: CAF
69002: Sunnyside
69003: 50(04JAN)
69004: 20(06JAN)
69005: 20(05JAN)
69006: 19(05JAN)
69007: 51(05JAN)
69008: 19(06JAN)
69009: Hialeah


----------



## KnightRail (Jul 20, 2020)

VII Diners:
68000 Albany: NY Sunnyside
68001 Annapolis: Hialeah
68002 Atlanta: Chicago
68003 Augusta: Hialeah(Stored)
68004 Baton Rouge: Hialeah
68005 Boston: Hialeah(Stored)
68006 Charleston: Hialeah
68007 Columbia: Hialeah
68008 Columbus: Washington DC
68009 Concord: 48(18JUL)
68010 Dover: 49(19JUL)
68011 Frankfort: 98(19JUL)
68012 Harrisburg: 91(19JUL)
68013 Hartford: Hialeah
68014 Jackson: NY Sunnyside(Stored)
68015 Lansing: Hialeah(Stored)
68016 Madison: Hialeah
68017 Montgomery: Hialeah(Stored)
68018 Montpelier: 92(18JUL)
68019 Nashville: Hialeah(Stored)
68020 Providence: 91(18JUL)
68021 Raleigh: Hialeah
68022 Richmond: 48(19JUL)
68023 Springfield: Hialeah(Stored)
68024 Tallahassee: Hialeah(Stored)


----------

